# Leather or Cloth seats (Which are better)



## Krynn (Jan 20, 2004)

I am dreaming about getting a new kayak rig.
I frequently surf early in the morning before work. So I hang up my drysuit, pfd, and spray skirt over the seat backs. I crack the windows. But they have to stay in a humid car until after work. 

Will this ruin leather seats?

If you frequently get into a car/truck with leather seats with wet swim trunks, which is better?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Trash bag over the seat, then a cheap seat cover.


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

I've seen this fry a car's electronics.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I made a wet storage "closet" in the back of my van. It's got a solar powered ventilation fan for fresh air flow and a drain in the floor. It doesn't dry things as well as putting them in direct sunlight, but it's close and more importantly it keeps my van dry and smelling fresh. Seriously boating gear freaking reaks and can ruin your resale value.

You can buy waterproof seat covers which will help with wet ass and general nasty stuff growing in your car. You could also just hang all your stuff on your roof rack to dry if you don't worry about theft.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Is it Toyota that makes neoprene seats??


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

That was probably a Toyota with Wet Okole seatcovers: they were designed for surfers jumping in with a wetsuit on to go to a different break, or river rats running shuttle.
Car Seat Covers | Seat Covers | Custom Seat Covers | Truck Seat Covers | Automotive Seat Covers
It's a large inverstment, $400 even with a group buy from https://www.tacomaworld.com/
But it really protects your investment if you have brand spankin new seats. the seat covers fit like a glove, and I had to d/c the airbag plugs, and take my front seats out to wrestle and lace the seatcovers on. (seriously tight fit) 

also weathertech floormats are totally worth it too, if we are talking about wet and muddiness. Car Mats, Floor Mats, Cargo Liners, Side Window Deflectors | WeatherTech.com


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

soggy_tortillas said:


> Is it Toyota that makes neoprene seats??


WetOkole makes neoprene seat covers. They might be nice for this application, but who wan'ts to sit on neoprene all day? I know I like to get as far from neoprene as I can when it's not necessary. I had them on my Land Cruiser and I just sweated on them. I didn't like them at all.

I have had both leather and cloth on several vehicles and feel leather is FAR superior. Easier to clean, usually lasts longer if kept conditioned and is more comfortable to sit on. Keeping it wet all day probably won't be good for it, I'd do the trash bag thing in either case actually - do you wan't your stinky river gear drainage soaking into your seats?


I guess abron beat me too it... but I totally agree with weathertec mats, I just bought a new truck that came with them and I'm totally impressed. I'll never own a rig without them now.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm an adjuster and see hundreds of cars, leather hands down lasts way better. But I wouldn't hand wet stuff on it either. Don't know what you are buying but I would come up with a different storage system. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

as far as the wet okoles, you can buy just front, or just back seat so the back is covered, and you dont have to sit on em. or just buy some $30 walmart covers, and they will work fine too. they are not a custom fit, but may be just fine. WO is the top of the line (for what it is, Neoprene...) 
Leather is the nicest for sure, for regular use.

Honestly i could not prioritize it now, but I did all my upgrades to my truck before my daughter was born, almost six years ago. After the campershell, I havent done almost anything but mechanical upkeep since. especially with all the non mechanized hobbies. 
Annnnd ironically theres an ad for the 2016 kayaks at 4CRS staring at me as I type..got that new JK Traverse Self support boat I would really like...lol. Priorities.

And speaking of campershells and different storage systems. If you are really talking about a new rig..... get a truck and shell so you can lay your stuff out in back or rig a clothesline from the roof screws. then all your stuff is locked up in back. drying and not stinking up the front. :mrgreen:


----------

